

The Psychology of Loners and Introverts - pathik
http://mobilepaper.timesofindia.com/mobile.aspx?article=yes&pageid=12&sectid=edid=&edlabel=TCRM&mydateHid=11-09-2010&pubname=Times+of+India+-+The+Crest+Mumbai&edname=&articleid=Ar01200&publabel=TOI

======
10ren
University was great for intellectual stimulation, because there were always
interesting people around, and interesting discussions.

I haven't seen anything similar in the real world (which excepts online.)

~~~
potatolicious
Online still hasn't trumped university for me. In university it's practically
impossible to not meet people that are very different from yourself, from
completely different backgrounds, with polar opposite views from yours.

On the internet, simply because of the nature of similar people congregating,
it's hard to avoid groupthink and meet people who are wildly different than
you.

~~~
10ren
Just to be clear: I didn't say online trumps university.

------
mikecane
The formatting is hell to read and Googling for a better one goes back to that
copy. But it's worth it!

~~~
Locke1689
It's not just poor formatting, the person who wrote this simply doesn't speak
English well. For example:

 _And this majority has never been able to fathom or accept the loner a
mentally sound individual with non-aligned sensibilities,who,for reasons
genetic and/or nurtured,simply views the world differently,and correspondingly
resides in it unlike the rest.Know man is an island,too._

~~~
10ren
It's unnecessarily convoluted but correct, eg "accept the loner [as] a
mentally sound individual" is a legitimate construction and "[K]now man" is a
pun.

Philosophers tend to write this way. It's just that it's not punchy and to-
the-point, like business writing or advertising.

~~~
Locke1689
Know man is obviously a pun but there should be an as or a comma after loner.
I'm a philosophy minor so I understand flowery language but I don't accept it
when it confuses the point. Hume managed to be quite intelligible despite
living hundreds of years ago.

------
lvecsey
Do articles like this always emerge at a certain point in the boom bust cycle
or tied to politics? Because it seems like right now the societal "noise" has
peaked, and the 3/4 populace needs a refresher.

~~~
bchris4
It's funny that this shares the HN front page with this Wired piece today,
proving many of the Times' points:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1683618>

Despite the ridiculous punctuation and formatting, and Indianized English, its
really refreshing to get a different perspective. Just pinch and zoom;)

